# Anybody know which one Free hosting control panel for Linux VPS Hosting?



## Reseller99 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello Everybody.


Anybody know which one Free hosting control panel for Linux VPS Hosting?
we want to strong Free Linux hosting panel as security wise.


Why we are finding Free Linux VPS hosting panel?
We know cPanel is best solution for Linux Hosting Panel but as price wise small customer not effort. some time server cost is lower then cPanel price.


Regards
Support Team
www.reseller99.net
*VPS Hosting Ahmedabad, Gujarat*


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 16, 2016)

SolusVM is right now the defacto.  I would never suggest a "free hosting panel" if you actually plan on being serious.  Solus is cheaper than cPanel if you go this route: https://www.licensepal.com/products/solusvm.php


Only software that would be acceptable would be Proxmox.  I use Proxmox for my own private servers but if you're planning on reselling on it... well...  Good luck.  If it's just Proxmox and nothing else and you plan on competing price wise then I'm not interested at all.  That's the hard truth mate.


----------



## Reseller99 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks  HalfEatenPie


----------



## UltratechHost (Feb 18, 2016)

Webuzo for web hosting panel else VPS Selling then Virtualizor


----------

